# DBW converted to DBC



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Wanna do a pedal box, and there is a DBW version but its almost twice the price. I know obd2 cars can be converted to DBC. Buddy did it in his VR race car. 

Question is can DBW be disabled through vagcom like his mk4 was? 

Also doing this for throttle response, along with R8 coil packs.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I forgot.. Nobody does anything to their cars outside of buying dope bolt ons. Nvm took care of it, and it can be done rather easily. 

Mods lock thread if you want :thumbup:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I forgot.. Nobody does anything to their cars outside of buying dope bolt ons. Nvm took care of it, and it can be done rather easily.
> 
> Mods lock thread if you want :thumbup:





spartanrabbit09 said:


> lol


agreed.

Let me start by saying, WHY?
i have a VERY good throttle response, almost instantaneous.
Keeping the oem system is good as it helps tuners, and keeps the car "simple".

Secondly,
have you ever done anything yourself?
tried anything new?

by all means, dont complain and go ahead and do it. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> agreed.
> 
> Let me start by saying, WHY?
> i have a VERY good throttle response, almost instantaneous.
> ...


My throttle body pretty much took a crap. All I asked was if anyone knew a way to essentially "turn off" dbw. We are gonna try. Mk4 its as easy as vagcom. If it doesn't work I'll just buy the 80mm Hemi body I.E sells.

Ya I'm the only one that touches my car, unless custom tools are needed :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Also brake boosting, left foot braking, and total front and rear brake bias tuneability. Has anyone been able to enable left foot braking while blipping the throttle on the DBW in a tune? I thought not, which is another reason I'm looking to do this.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jeff has it done...


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I right foot break and blip the throttle on down shifts all the time. Could have sworn that was how you were suppose to drive. I doubt any of us have cars that merit left foot breaking unless someone has some sort of really huge overkill track break setup that needs heat kept in them. The front to rear bias tuning would be really nice.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Idk, when I brake in a corner and push the throttle with even the slightest brake pressure it cuts all power and takes a second for throttle to work again. But that was on Unitronic, I have not tried on the UM.

Can't do anything with the pedal box till my hand heals anyway because you have to heavily modify the fire wall. 

I'm starting to look at it this way 3600$ total for fully adjustable brake, clutch, and gas pedal is it worth it? Car is retired as a daily driver.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

For me there would be a lot on my list to spend 3600 bucks on before those mods. However i completely understand your justification for it and it would be really cool to pull off.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DerekH said:


> For me there would be a lot on my list to spend 3600 bucks on before those mods. However i completely understand your justification for it and it would be really cool to pull off.


A local shop has offered to do the fab work as payback for all the times I helped them. There is a dbw pedal box but its terribly expensive. You can also get just clutch and brake pedal box which is what I'm leaning toward.

And no dbw can't simply be turned off on the mkv. Somebody has had to of done it! 

3600 includes box, fluid, stainless lines, front bbk. That was a crude estimate. 

I want to do.it, it.would be very cool but I think I'll just get a new throttle body and keep an eye out in Corvette forums for a pedal box to show up used.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's a Tilton 600 dbw box


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Seriously...why? No seriously..... WHY? the left foot braking can be tuned in.mine does. And brake boosting can be done as well....shoot even apr had left foot braking enabled
... No body needs a new box unless they have a fully built standalone managed full on rally car built for some serious pro driver
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> and it can be done rather easily.


Really?
Tell us more...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> Really?
> Tell us more...


No it can't. I was told it could, I'll tell you who said it, they are kinda known, but when I dropped the car off really quick it was clear it can't just be turned off. They said have it written out which again I doubt can be the case, and then I've been reading standalone is the only way. Also been reading the Corvette and GT40 forums on this idea and those guys just swap the stuff out and call it a day. 

one of the forums has a dbw box fs for 400$, but I need to sell my wheels or parts before I can even think of buying it. 

Just think it would be cool to have. Wasn't really a thread about doing a pedal box, more can dbc be done because my second dbw throttle body is acting up, just a local guy has one going in his mk4 track.car.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> No it can't.


Good because whoever told you it could has 0 understanding of Motronic systems.
The throttle body is not a simply an on / off switch. The electronics behind a DBW throttle body are much more involved than what people think. If you get in an accident , your throttle body shuts off , if you press brakes your throttle body closes and these are just simple tasks...

DBW to DBC conversion can only be done via the following:


Standalone system
Bosch Motorsport plug & play ecu - $12,000+ USD


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> Good because whoever told you it could has 0 understanding of Motronic systems.
> The throttle body is not a simply an on / off switch. The electronics behind a DBW throttle body are much more involved than what people think. If you get in an accident , your throttle body shuts off , if you press brakes your throttle body closes and these are just simple tasks...
> 
> DBW to DBC conversion can only be done via the following:
> ...


Ya that's what I read on a few Porsche sites. Ordered a Hemi throttle body this morning :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya that's what I read on a few Porsche sites. Ordered a Hemi throttle body this morning :thumbup:


....why not go for an LS7 unit which is 90mm since neither of them will work. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> ....why not go for an LS7 unit which is 90mm since neither of them will work. :thumbup:


And why won't it? The plug just needs to be modified...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *The Hemi throttles will work*- I'm going to test and see if there are any power gains but I'm guessing there are none. The 2.5L has a pretty decent sized throttle blade already, whereas the 1.8t had a tiny one stock.


...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> And why won't it? The plug just needs to be modified...


Try it out and let me know how it goes.:thumbup:


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> My throttle body pretty much took a crap. All I asked was if anyone knew a way to essentially "turn off" dbw. We are gonna try. Mk4 its as easy as vagcom. If it doesn't work I'll just buy the 80mm Hemi body I.E sells.


 How do you turn off DBW with vag com? I have been using vag com and working on Vw's for over a decade and never heard of such a thing 







kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Also brake boosting, left foot braking, and total front and rear brake bias tuneability. Has anyone been able to enable left foot braking while blipping the throttle on the DBW in a tune? I thought not, which is another reason I'm looking to do this.


 I think yes, actually i know yes it has/can be done(see below) 





thygreyt said:


> jeff has it done...


 :thumbup::thumbup: 





kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Idk, when I brake in a corner and push the throttle with even the slightest brake pressure it cuts all power and takes a second for throttle to work again. But that was on Unitronic, I have not tried on the UM.


 That is a safety feature built into all DBW cars. Standard tunes dont remove it but UM can upon request. 





kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> And why won't it? The plug just needs to be modified...


 If you have a mafless car im 99% sure you would need a custom tune as the throttle plate size difference screws up the airflow where as the maf reading normally compensates it


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jettaglx91 said:


> How do you turn off DBW with vag com? I have been using vag com and working on Vw's for over a decade and never heard of such a thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 my car isn't mafless, and I haven't hooked it up to see if it works. It should work according to I.E. If not I'll sell it no big deal, tons of 1.8t guys could use that and the adapter plate. 

This is in my way atm, no.working on the car for months.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> my car isn't mafless, and I haven't hooked it up to see if it works. It should work according to I.E. If not I'll sell it no big deal, tons of 1.8t guys could use that and the adapter plate.


Im still curious how you turn off dbw in vag com?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jettaglx91 said:


> Im still curious how you turn off dbw in vag com?


The car is on standalone which I did not know. I talked to the guys who did it, before that, the owner is the one who said the shop did it through vagcom. They did not use vagcom like the owner said.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

jettaglx91 said:


> Im still curious how you turn off dbw in vag com?


please do tell.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> This is in my way atm, no working on the car for months.


Ouch! Whats with the metal bits poking out???


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

HollisJoy said:


> Ouch! Whats with the metal bits poking out???


 Those are keeping my bones together and in place :beer:


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

guess your gonna use less lube next time huh? lol


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jettaglx91 said:


> guess your gonna use less lube next time huh? lol


Qft :beer: Keep me posted on that swap. I have my eye on a b7 s4 that has a blown motor and front end damage. A 2.5l would be awesome in it.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> my car isn't mafless, and I haven't hooked it up to see if it works. It should work according to I.E. If not I'll sell it no big deal, tons of 1.8t guys could use that and the adapter plate.
> 
> This is in my way atm, no.working on the car for months.


You broke at least your 5th metacarpal and looks like probably 3rd and maybe 4th?...did you punch something? Whoever did you your surgery left those K wires really long! Good luck with the healing/physical therapy!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

No bmx accident. I broke those 3 top bones, they dislocated, broke 4 bones in my wrist, and fractured my forearm. They had to be that long. They're just gonna yank em out with pliers when they're ready


----------

